# Almost cured and then...



## Numbfella (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello everyone, its my first post and just wanted to share my experience with you.
Sorry for bad english.

I am suffering from dp for 6 and half months. Triggered by weed which i smoked for two years. I will not write about my feelings just want to say that i started to recovering after 6 months. I started to feel my mind is coming back and my thoughts were going to be my thoughts, i started to thinking with my brain, my emotions were coming back and all my feelings, i could see about 90 percent myself in the mirror. I was so happy that my mind is coming back and I will be I in short period. And than I made a bad mistake. I had birthday of my best friend and i was getting drunk. After i became the same person before my recover. My anxiety horrible grew up and al dp feelings were back. I hope i will start recover again in short period and everything i want to say is that you must stay away from any of brain stimulators especially alcohol.
Sorry for bad english again. 
We will recover!


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

ur okay man, dont panic now, just relax.. drink some water, piss that stuff out

ull be back to were u were in like a week, how did u uh get 90 percent back to urself?


----------



## Numbfella (Nov 23, 2017)

Thank you for information. I am just doing what you said. I stopped smoking pot, stopped smoking cigarettes, took omega 3 (which helped me a lot), went in gym, drank a lot of water and I knew that I will be better and I was.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

Numbfella said:


> Thank you for information. I am just doing what you said. I stopped smoking pot, stopped smoking cigarettes, took omega 3 (which helped me a lot), went in gym, drank a lot of water and I knew that I will be better and I was.


thank u man for replying back, how many omega 3s did u take if u dont mind me askin, and like just like 3 pills in the morning or what, or did u take them thru out the day, regardless thanks for the info man


----------



## Numbfella (Nov 23, 2017)

I am taking one pill after breakfast and one in the evening. Some days i take three but two are enough. You will be alright mate, brain just need some time to recover from toxic if you re weed induced. Just stay away from brain stimulators like drugs, alcohol, cigarretes, coffein...if you have more questions just ask  you re welcome.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

At least you didn't smoke weed again. Sometimes if you get drunk enough the DP will go away enough where you feel safe smoking weed.


----------



## Numbfella (Nov 23, 2017)

I didnt smoke weed and will never smoke again. But fifteen days after getting drunk I am still anxious and I think my recovery process has been damaged.


----------

